# Old Kingsman



## Fennesseyb (Nov 29, 2018)

I've been having problems with my current woodstove (separate thread), simply need a new woodstove, but for this season may install this Kingsman that I can get for free.  From reading other threads on here, it sounds like they are built like tanks, but eat through a lot of wood.  Any other input you all have for me?  I can't find much info on this at all!

I'm not even sure if this stove will work with my setup.  My current setup (photo below) on my Leyden has the pipe going out the back.  I will need to measure, but would need to immediately do a 90* bend into the wall that connects to the old brick chimney (lined with a 6" flue).


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2018)

Walk away from that. It will not improve matters, but it will complicate things.


----------



## Fennesseyb (Nov 29, 2018)

begreen said:


> Walk away from that. It will not improve matters, but it will complicate things.



Appreciate your insight Begreen.  In what way will it complicate things?  I was just hoping to get by on the cheap for the rest of this season.


----------



## begreen (Dec 3, 2018)

Top vented with what looks like 8" pipe.


----------



## serpentexotics (Sep 1, 2022)

Sorry guys and thx in advance if anyone responds. I got this exact same model and brought it to my old fishing cabin (six hours north of Montreal) no cell reception or civilisation for 4 hours driving in the woods and forgot to measure out the top vent, does anyone know the diameter? Im going up there monday and think its six inch, if anyone can confirm id very much appreciate it...


----------

